# Eastern MASS 2010/2011



## 20Silverado05

Well ill start a thread on the winter we are having here in MA. Last night was our first snow of actual accumulation. We were suppossed to get a big noreaster bt somehow the weather men were wrong. hmm beats me. but some parts of my town got about two inches, not enough to do my accounts but enough to take some pics. So here are the pics and i will add to them when ever i update my truck or get another storm.


----------



## atvriderinmass

Ya they were wrong alright! We might see some snow Christmas night i hope anyway! Nice rig!


----------



## STIHL GUY

we were supposed to get snow this weekend too but at the last minute the weathermen said it wasnt going to hit us:crying:


----------



## aperfcrcle

nice truck. you put the intesifires on the mm1 i see.. looks awesome.


----------



## XxChevy-HDxX

i live in Revere and over here i got about an 1" so far i went to weymouth to look at my accounts and there is about an 1" and a half inches ill start plowing very early morning around 2:30 or 3:00 am ill get up


----------



## wolfmobile8

all of the lights look good. i am having that guy that you got your lightbar from make me a custom whelen short edge now i hope we get that strom on christmas so i can get it hopefully they arn't wrong about that one


----------



## justinizzi

Very nice send it down to RI


----------



## 20Silverado05

So we got about 6 - 7 inches of accumulation during yesterday and spent 2 hours in traffic getting home from work and went out around 7pm to do my accounts here are some pics . First of the highway on the ride home and others of one of my accounts and some from a friends driveway that is really steep


----------



## 20Silverado05




----------



## 20Silverado05




----------



## FordFisherman

What tires are you running? Truck looks good.


----------



## 20Silverado05

FordFisherman;1163004 said:


> What tires are you running? Truck looks good.


The horrible continentals . they suck. Going to be getting some goodyear silent armors or nittos. not sure yet.


----------



## FordFisherman

I thought so. Those continentals are not the tires you want on that driveway. Well, now you can afford a good set


----------



## XxChevy-HDxX

20Silverado05;1163028 said:


> The horrible continentals . they suck. Going to be getting some goodyear silent armors or nittos. not sure yet.


I had the same today 6-7 inches of snow i have Mastercraft Courser A/T2 tires on my 06 silverado 2500HD I tested them out today they are really good in snow its an aggressive tread pattern i have them in 285's if your interested take a look at them. Also a few pics from 5 O' clock this morn


----------



## tls22

Nice pictures.....the truck looks real sharp


----------



## Skitzo

Went to look at another sander in Salem because mine is in pieces, it took 5 and a half hours to get from Salem to Bridgewater, almost had a meltdown. I did get to Cohasset around 10:30 PM and felt better when I got to drop the blade, finished sanding at 7:30 am so it turned out alright.


----------



## plowguy43

Silverado-how do you like plowing with the superduty/diesel?


----------



## joey7599

did you paint over your bros art work that was on the plow


----------



## 20Silverado05

plowguy43;1163656 said:


> Silverado-how do you like plowing with the superduty/diesel?


I like it alot plenty of power and then some compared to my old gasser chevy. I idled up my driveway in 4 LO reverse also, i was impressed.


----------



## 20Silverado05

joey7599;1163790 said:


> did you paint over your bros art work that was on the plow


Yea , had to paint it for the winter so it was covered. Thinking maybe GOT SNOW? across the plow lol not sure yet tho


----------



## joey7599

yeah one of my buddys has a mouth with sharp teeth


----------



## Plower845

What kind of spot lights are you running on your back rack? They look real bright


----------



## ed39

what happened to your chevy!! i mean the front end of chevys isnt greatest for plow but a ford power stroke.....ew, dose look nice tho!!


----------



## 20Silverado05

this is what we got at work here in Dedham, MA


----------



## 20Silverado05




----------



## 20Silverado05

ed39;1167833 said:


> what happened to your chevy!! i mean the front end of chevys isnt greatest for plow but a ford power stroke.....ew, dose look nice tho!!


This is what happened .RIP lol
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=106404


----------



## PrimoSR

Looks good, I think you need some weight in the bed though.


----------



## 20Silverado05

PrimoSR;1171558 said:


> Looks good, I think you need some weight in the bed though.


theres a half ton of sand in it already


----------



## ed39

more in eastern ma from 1/12/11 20 inches in metro west


----------



## J&R Landscaping

Truck and pics look great! Do you have any shots of your back rack set-up with out the light on in the day time? What kind of work lights do you have??


----------



## 20Silverado05

J&R Landscaping;1201594 said:


> Truck and pics look great! Do you have any shots of your back rack set-up with out the light on in the day time? What kind of work lights do you have??


I think I have a few I will post them in a bit . I have the 5" SoundOff led work lights .


----------



## 20Silverado05

this is the closet i got i will take one tomorrow.


----------



## devins

ed39- you have your plow angled the wrong way while your driving in your pictures. just letting you know, devin.


----------



## ed39

i didnt think it matterd? 99 percent of the plows i see are like that, idc i just put it up and go to the next lot lol


----------



## Stik208

One of the Supervisors just bought the same year, same diesel, same paint scheme except cc/sb, and Remmington edition. I beleive its the King Ranch with some extra stuff in it, its the only one I've evr seen. The white over tan is very sharp.


----------



## Santry426

Looking good ! Been a good season so far !


----------



## devins

ed39;1207276 said:


> i didnt think it matterd? 99 percent of the plows i see are like that, idc i just put it up and go to the next lot lol


it does but it doesnt, its a safty kinda thing, if you have it to the right, and a car veers into
your lane, you will cause alot more damage to your setup, and there car. but if you have it to the left, the car would bounce off, and stay in its lane.


----------



## MileHigh

devins;1202606 said:


> ed39- you have your plow angled the wrong way while your driving in your pictures. just letting you know, devin.





devins;1208154 said:


> it does but it doesnt, its a safty kinda thing, if you have it to the right, and a car veers into
> your lane, you will cause alot more damage to your setup, and there car. but if you have it to the left, the car would bounce off, and stay in its lane.


...


----------



## 20Silverado05

Ok so I got some more pics of how the seasons been going cant remember what storm the pics are from but here they are .


----------



## 20Silverado05




----------



## 20Silverado05




----------



## 20Silverado05




----------



## 20Silverado05




----------



## 20Silverado05

And these are from the most recent storm where we got about a foot or more and some pics of the hid instal.


----------



## 20Silverado05

Helping out my buddy and his 7.3 he slipped off the narrow driveway and into about two feet of snow we had to shovel and make a ramp to drive it out . it was a pain in the a$$.








Some more pics of my biggest driveway.


----------



## 20Silverado05




----------



## 20Silverado05

Here is the gfs driveway tree branches all down her street ready to collapse.


----------



## 20Silverado05

The last pic and these pics are supposed to be a two lane main road but had to drive thru it like a maze to get down the road.


----------



## 20Silverado05




----------



## Burkartsplow

those are some sweet pics.


----------



## wolfmobile8

nice pics really like the obs psd looks like it's in good shape


----------



## PSDfan99

20Silverado05;1220048 said:


>


I rode snowmobiles on friday night with the guy in the white obs ford, he stuffed his new polaris into a tree. And thats Gwinn in a t-shirt, he grew up the next street over from me. Small world.


----------



## 20Silverado05

PSDfan99;1220980 said:


> I rode snowmobiles on friday night with the guy in the white obs ford, he stuffed his new polaris into a tree. And thats Gwinn in a t-shirt, he grew up the next street over from me. Small world.


Yea def is a small small world


----------



## jjklongisland

Awesome Photos...


----------



## snopushin ford

here we go again with more snow...... i really like your white truck, you have done it with class, nice work. i am still waiting to find a backrack that i like. hope your truck treats you well just remember to change the oil it itwill run well. good luck this storm


----------



## 20Silverado05

snopushin ford;1223819 said:


> here we go again with more snow...... i really like your white truck, you have done it with class, nice work. i am still waiting to find a backrack that i like. hope your truck treats you well just remember to change the oil it itwill run well. good luck this storm


Thank you , i will never miss a service trust me as I am a Ford tech I can do my truck on lunch break at work


----------



## the new boss 92

i have to say you new truck is sharp as hell. but i think i would still take your old chevy, but you upgraded for next to nothing!


----------



## 20Silverado05

Thank you, Yea I miss the chevy alot but I love the power of the ford


----------



## Ben's Landscape

Nice truck and pictures. how did it like that last big storm with the heavy snow? Im out of ri and i know that storm was really bad. In one way im glad that i am snow blowing drives this year because there is no place to put snow anymore! HAHAHA Good luck in this storm that we are getting now Stay Safe out there.


----------



## the new boss 92

i bet, my dad had a 6.0 f-250 extended cab long bed and i was suppossed to get it for graduration and i was going to hang a nice vblade on here and some stuff went bad around the house that forced us to sell her. oh well i guess that gave me the oppertunity to buy a better one lol.


----------



## 20Silverado05

Ben's Landscape;1224087 said:


> Nice truck and pictures. how did it like that last big storm with the heavy snow? Im out of ri and i know that storm was really bad. In one way im glad that i am snow blowing drives this year because there is no place to put snow anymore! HAHAHA Good luck in this storm that we are getting now Stay Safe out there.


It handled it perfectly fine no problems besides the chitty continentals i have for tires lol . im ready for this storm just serviced the pump and fixed my leak
it was the drain plug at the bottom of the solenoid pack. All fixed and runs like it was brand new

























old one versis new one


----------



## 20Silverado05

Also the other day I had to run to lowes and grab 40 bags of rocksalt for work to keep our lot safe so customers dont fall . 50 lb bags get heavy after a while especially when no one at lowes could find the decensy to help me . the bed had 2000 pounds of rock salt and another 400 pounds of sand salt mix in it and handled it really nice.


----------



## Daveyo

20Silverado05;1224171 said:


> Also the other day I had to run to lowes and grab 40 bags of rocksalt for work to keep our lot safe so customers dont fall . 50 lb bags get heavy after a while especially when no one at lowes could find the decensy to help me . the bed had 2000 pounds of rock salt and another 400 pounds of sand salt mix in it and handled it really nice.


Good looking truck, best of luck with it. Those guys at Lowes are unbelievable, I loaded 25 bags of 80lb concrete at Lowes while a worker on the forklift just sat there and watched me.


----------



## 20Silverado05

So I added some hideaways to my truck . I got the whelen competitor series. 90 watt 6 head kit. I put them in my reverse lights, cargo lights, and front parking lights. The install went very well and I know now not to get such long cables I had way to much left over but here are some pics of the box and switches . I will get some videos up tonight probably.


----------



## Burkartsplow

Nice install with the hideaways. I have the exact same whelen setup and the same strobe controller from strobes and more. They make it very easy with the plug and play.


----------



## 20Silverado05

Burkartsplow;1233927 said:


> Nice install with the hideaways. I have the exact same whelen setup and the same strobe controller from strobes and more. They make it very easy with the plug and play.


Yea I was very happy with how easy they make it.


----------



## plowman4life

if you dont want the ball of wires there you can cut them down and put new pins on there. take like 5 min


----------

